# Central Netted setup



## bluedragon (Dec 12, 2017)

what have your thoughts on what would be a nice looking setup for a netted thanks


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 12, 2017)

Pretty much the same as a beardie. Sand as a substrate, and plenty of furnishings (logs, branches, rocks, etc.).


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 13, 2017)

despite being part of the sand dragon family,mine seem to spend a lot of time climbing the fake rock background


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 14, 2017)

bluedragon said:


> what have your thoughts on what would be a nice looking setup for a netted thanks


In the wild they use low perches, either stone or dead timber (including wooden fence posts), to bask on and keep an eye out for food and potential predators. Where rock or timber is unavailable they use an elevated ridge of sand. They construct a burrow on sloping ground at the base of shrub or hummock grass, stump or sometimes rocks, usually close to their favourite perching spot. They will also bask on the sand in front of the opening to their burrow – from memory, usually first up and sometimes late afternoon.

If you want your boy to construct his own burrow, then you’d need 20cm depth of loamy sand that is slightly moistened to allow burrow and dries quite hard, such as desert sand. Alternatively you can use a commercial fake rock hide on its own or in conjunction with a length of plastic pipe or cardboard roll of suitable diameter. You sloe the pipe downwards slightly and bury it just deep enough so that won’t be exposed.

I located this on one of the old threads here… https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachments/the-central-netted-dragon-docx.144429/ and this is the thread it was from… https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/netted-dragon-caresheet.135841/


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 18, 2017)

Bluetongue1 said:


> I located this on one of the old threads here… https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachments/the-central-netted-dragon-docx.144429/ and this is the thread it was from… https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/netted-dragon-caresheet.135841/


How bizarre is that? I bought a central beardie from Cam (who wrote this care sheet) and ended up buying 2 of his enclosures but had no interest in his central netted (or his ackies) at the time.How times have changed,I now have 3 central netted!( and other monitors)
And I still have his central....


----------

